# How to wear yoga pants?



## PurpleStrawberi (Feb 6, 2012)

This may be a dumb question, but what should I wear under my yoga pants?  I always see the outline or my underwear, and it doesn't look right.


----------



## BombDiggity (Feb 6, 2012)

Try wearing a thong or a g-string, that should eliminate the underwear line.. Or if you don't like the way they feel, you could always go commando, just make sure you wash your pants before you wear them again.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 6, 2012)

Commando is the best way I have found, especially if I am going to be doing a lot of stretching and moving about.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 6, 2012)

Commando with yoga pants is awesome! That's the way to do it if you don't want to worry about panty lines. However, make sure you've got pants that are thick enough--I used to go commando to my pilates class I took in undergrad, and luckily one of my friends in there told me that my thin little pants were showing off my bum to everyone. 






Now I always wear underwear, panty lines or no. I'm too scared I'll flash my bottom to everyone! If you don't want to go commando, try out some seamless panties; the gap always has good underwear.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

There are also boy shorts and spandex shorts to wear underneath. My daughters - who are teens - wear spandex shorts (the type used in volleyball) underneath most of the clothes they wear mostly when they're wearing skirts or dresses. Spandex shorts are very tight and body forming and if you get it in beige or nude if the pants are too thin you won't see the panty. Plus when it comes to panty lines you won't see it either because they're not technically panties. Most come with a cotton crotch lining but some do not so make sure if you use spandex shorts it has a cotton crotch lining.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2012)

I would wear seamless underwear.

I would not recommend going commando unless you are OK with trading panty lines for camel toe.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would wear seamless underwear.
> 
> I would not recommend going commando unless you are OK with trading panty lines for camel toe.


If the pant fits correctly, there is no camel toe. As someone who swore off underpants many many years ago, it is something I concern myself with quite a bit and even as an active jogger and fencer do not deal with it.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome.Thread.

FYI - I wear thongs under them.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with commando or the seamless thongs


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 9, 2012)

Ugh. The only thing I can say is I am so tired of seeing ppls *ass*ets cos for some reason ppl feel the need to wear yoga pants that are way too small (i.e. tight) for them. I suggest buying the correct size first.


----------



## LipglossdMom (Feb 9, 2012)

It is all about commando for me. Thongs are just not comfortable and the only way one would get camel toe is if the pants are too tight/small.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 9, 2012)

...and that yoga pants are to be worn during exercising, not to do errands in and used as daily wear.  I'm tired of ill-fitting yoga pants that are worn even tho the wearer has never done yoga ever!



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. The only thing I can say is I am so tired of seeing ppls *ass*ets cos for some reason ppl feel the need to wear yoga pants that are way too small (i.e. tight) for them. I suggest buying the correct size first.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ...and that yoga pants are to be worn during exercising, not to do errands in and used as daily wear.  I'm tired of ill-fitting yoga pants that are worn even tho the wearer has never done yoga ever!


But I'm young, and most people wear them to school.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But I'm young, and most people wear them to school.



Age is never an excuse for dressing poorly. Just my opinion. That and a quarter will get you pretty much nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 10, 2012)

Agreed! The only time I wore yoga pants to school was when I didn't have time to change before my pilates class. I never really understood people who claimed they were so much easier than anything else. Might just be me, but putting on a pair of jeans wasn't that difficult...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Age is never an excuse for dressing poorly. Just my opinion. That and a quarter will get you pretty much nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Feb 10, 2012)

...and were you doing yoga before school or going to a yoga class after?  Young or not means squat.

Its like wearing a baseball uniform and not know anything about baseball.  My opinion + Pancua's + 2 quarters will get you a pack of gum

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But I'm young, and most people wear them to school.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

This reminds me of the women and young girls you see out and about on the weekend wearing their pajamas.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm seeing that more often.  Might as well complete the look with slippers.  Not a good look for anyone.



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This reminds me of the women and young girls you see out and about on the weekend wearing their pajamas.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

Velour sweatsuits. Pajamas. Shall we make a list?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This reminds me of the women and young girls you see out and about on the weekend wearing their pajamas.


All that tells me is they have no self-esteem or confidence. 

I'm know I'm not young or pretty but I'll be damn if I am going to leave my house looking like a hobo. I may not always wear make up but I'm dressed properly and my hair is combed at the bare minimums.


----------

